# Ruud Gullit



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2013)

*Ruud Dil Gullit*, nasce ad Amsterdam l’1 settembre 1962, da George, ex terzino del Suriname (già nota come Guyana Olandese), emigrato in Olanda per fare l’insegnante, e da Ria Dil, addetta alle pulizie al Rijksmuseum di Amsterdam.
Le sue prime squadre da ragazzino sono il Meerboys e il DWS, squadre dilettantistiche di Amsterdam, dove Gullit cresce. Nel 1978, bocciato da Leo Beenhakker a un provino per l’Ajax, diventa professionista nell’Haarlem di Amsterdam. 

Gullit inizia la carriera come libero o regista, ma una prorompente fisicità (1,86 per 83 chili), con capacità atletiche straordinarie (11,2 sui 100 metri), unite ad una tecnica individuale di primo livello, fanno propendere ben presto per uno spostamento nel ruolo di attaccante. 
L’esordio in Eredivisie arriva il 19 agosto 1979, Ruud non ha ancora compiuto 17 anni. Gullit chiuderà la sua prima stagione da professionista con 24 partite disputate e 4 gol realizzati, che non serviranno ad evitare la retrocessione dell’Haarlem. Nella Eerste Divisie il 18enne Gullit diventa il trascinatore della squadra (vincendo il titolo di giocatore dell’anno della Eerste Divisie), e con 14 reti in 36 giornate, porta l’Haarlem alla vittoria del campionato e a un’immediata risalita in Eredivisie. La stagione successiva è incredibile per l’Haarlem, che da neopromossa termina il campionato al quarto posto, qualificandosi per la Coppa Uefa, 13 i gol di Gullit, stella assoluta della squadra sorpresa della stagione. Di lui si accorge anche la nazionale maggiore olandese, dove esordisce l’1 settembre 1981, in Svizzera 2-1 Olanda. 







Nell’estate del 1982, Gullit lascia l’Haarlem per trasferirsi al Feyenoord, una delle più grandi squadre olandesi. Gullit chiude la sua prima stagione a Rotterdam con 34 presenze e 9 gol, mentre il Feyenoord chiuderà il campionato al secondo posto, dietro l’Ajax. La stagione 1983-84 è molto importante per Gullit e per il Feyenoord, a Rotterdam arriva, infatti, il 37enne Johan Cruyff, storica bandiera dei rivali dell’Ajax, e probabilmente il più grande calciatore olandese di tutti i tempi. È un’annata trionfale per il Feyenoord, che conquista l’Eredivisie e la Coppa d’Olanda, Gullit, autore di 15 reti in 33 partite di campionato, è nominato giocatore dell’anno. 







Nel 1985 Gullit passa al PSV Eindhoven, dove conquista due titoli consecutivi, realizzando 46 gol in 68 partite, e vincendo per due volte il premio di calciatore dell’anno.

Nella primavera del 1987, diviene ufficiale il suo trasferimento al Milan per una cifra per l’epoca altissima, 13 miliardi. Il presidente Berlusconi non ci pensa due volte a battere la concorrenza della più grandi squadre europee, per portare Gullit in Italia. Quattro anni prima, quando ancora giocava nel Feyenoord, Gullit era stato invece vicinissimo alla Juventus, che avrebbe però voluto mandarlo in prestito all’Atalanta.

Con Arrigo Sacchi in panchina, il Milan vince il suo primo scudetto dell’era Berlusconi, la stella della squadra (con l’altro olandese, van Basten, assente per infortunio per quasi tutto il campionato) è proprio Ruud Gullit, che in quel momento è probabilmente il più forte giocatore al mondo insieme a Diego Armando Maradona.

In estate partecipa alla sua prima grande manifestazione con la maglia dell’Olanda, gli Europei nella Germania Ovest. Quella dell’Olanda guidata dalla coppia di attaccanti tutta milanista, Gullit e van Basten, sarà una cavalcata trionfale. In finale contro l’Unione Sovietica è proprio Gullit a sbloccare il risultato, prima che van Basten chiuda ogni discorso realizzando uno dei gol più belli nella storia del calcio.

A coronamento di una stagione trionfale, a Gullit viene assegnato il pallone d’oro che premia il miglior giocatore Europeo della stagione 1987-88.









La stagione successiva sembra andare sulla falsariga della precedente, con un Gullit sempre più leader del Milan, ma arrivano anche i primi problemi fisici. Nel marzo 1989 arriva il primo intervento chirurgico al menisco del ginocchio destro. Sembra solo un piccolo contrattempo, chiude infatti la stagione in modo straordinario, soprattutto in Europa: Incredibile è la sua prestazione nella semifinale di Champions vinta dal Milan per 5-0 sul Real Madrid, con un gol e due assist per lui.
Il 24 maggio 1989, in un Camp Nou di Barcellona letteralmente invaso dai tifosi milanisti, si disputa la finale di Champions League, tra il Milan e i rumeni dello Steaua Bucarest. Per la squadra allenata da Anghel Iordanescu c’è però poco da fare, troppo più forte il Milan di Sacchi, troppo forte Ruud Gullit, che realizza una doppietta, nel 4-0 finale che fa del Milan la nuova squadra campione d’Europa.






In estate i problemi al ginocchio tornato a tormentare l’attaccante rossonero, che viene nuovamente operato, per poi tornare nuovamente sotto i ferri in dicembre. Si parla di carriera a rischio. Gullit rientrerà in campo il 22 aprile 1990, dopo quasi un anno di stop, nel corso di Verona - Milan 2-1, 33esima e penultima giornata di campionato. I soli 90 minuti ufficiali disputati in stagione da Gullit in stagione, non frenano comunque Arrigo Sacchi, che lo schiera titolare nella finale di Champions League, che vedrà il Milan bissare il successo dell’anno prima, sconfiggendo i portoghesi del Benfica per 1-0, con gol dell’altro olandese Rijkaard. 

In estate Gullit partecipa al suo primo Mondiale, senza sapere che sarà anche l’unico. L’Olanda guidata da quel Beenhakker che aveva bocciato Gullit, e che ora ne fa il capitano della sua nazionale, è una delle grandi favorite. I campioni d’Europa in carica, vengono però eliminati nella fase a gironi, non bastano tre pareggi in un girone non impossibile (con Inghilterra, Egitto, Irlanda), per fare meglio dell’Irlanda, che con gli stessi punti e stessa differenza reti, passerà il turno tramite sorteggio.

Nella stagione successiva Gullit torna a pieno regime. A novembre il Milan conquista la supercoppa Europea battendo 2-0 la Sampdoria, con gol di Gullit e Rijkaard, dopo che la gara di andata a Genova era terminata sull’ 1-1, con gol di Mikhailichenko ed Evani. Il 9 dicembre il Milan sale per la seconda volta sul tetto del Mondo, conquistando la Coppa Intercontinentale battendo per 3-0 i paraguayani dell’ Olimpia Asuncion. In Champions la corsa del Milan termina ai quarti di finale, contro il Marsiglia. 

Nel giugno del 1991 Gullit subisce un quarto intervento al ginocchio destro. 
Nel frattempo sulla panchina del Milan arriva Fabio Capello, il suo rapporto con Gullit non sempre sarà facile. Il Milan, che non partecipa alle competizioni europee per effetto della squalifica arrivata in seguito all'abbandono del campo durante l'incontro con l'Olympique Marsiglia della stagione precedente, domina il campionato. La squadra di capello chiude la stagione da imbattuta con 22 vittorie e 12 pareggi, per Gullit le statistiche parlano di 26 presenze e 7 gol realizzati.

Nel marzo successivo è il ginocchio sinistro a cedere, con conseguente operazione. In quella stagione il Milan conquista nuovamente lo scudetto, ma soprattutto torna in finale di Champions League. In finale trova proprio i francesi del Marsiglia. Gullit che però è ancora abbastanza lontano da una condizione ottimale, e che non ha un grande rapporto con Capello, finisce in tribuna, a guardare i compagni essere sconfitti per 1-0.
È la fine di un ciclo, il ciclo del Milan dei tre olandesi. Dopo quella partita van Basten non tornerà più in campo per i ben noti problemi alla cartilagine della caviglia destra, Rijkaard tornerà in Olanda all’Ajax (dove conquisterà la Champions League due anni più tardi, proprio contro il Milan) e Gullit finirà sul mercato. 

Il “tulipano nero” lascia quindi il Milan, ma non l’Italia, passa infatti alla Sampdoria. Il 31enne Gullit sembra un giocatore ormai in declino, per lui sembra vicino un ritorno all’antico ruolo di difensore, ma Gullit in realtà si sente bene, come non si sentiva da anni, e con Mancini forma una coppia di attaccanti eccezionale. 
La Sampdoria guidata in panchina dallo svedese Eriksson, gioca un gran calcio, e chiude la stagione al terzo posto, dietro il Milan nuovamente campione d’Italia, e la Juventus di Trapattoni. 15 gol in 31 presenze per Gullit, grande protagonista anche in Coppa Italia, suo il gol dell’1-1 nella gara di ritorno dei quarti di finale contro l’Inter, suo il gol vittorioso nella semifinale di ritorno con il Parma, e suo il gol che sblocca la finale di ritorno contro l’Ancona, che poi finirà con un trionfo blucerchiato con un sonoro 6-1.

In estate, dopo essere tornato in nazionale dopo più di un anno di distanza, sembra ormai sicura la sua partecipazione al Mondiale negli USA, ma a sorpresa, a poche settimane dall’inizio della manifestazione, forse perché in cattivi rapporti con il C.T. Advocaat, Gullit decide di dire addio alla nazionale olandese.
Da ricordare, come nonostante fosse ormai lontano dai campi da gioco da più di un anno, l’Olanda provò a convincere Marco van Basten a tornare in campo per il Mondiale, contro il parere ovviamente negativo del Milan.

Gullit torna al Milan, ma dura poco. I rapporti con Capello e con i compagni di squadra sono ormai logori, e a novembre torna alla Sampdoria. A Genova Gullit chiude la sua esperienza in Italia, lasciando la serie A con 178 partite giocate arricchite da 62 gol e tante grandissime giocate.

Lasciata la serie A, Gullit approda al Chelsea di Londra, in Premier League. In Inghilterra, Gullit ormai 33enne, inizialmente viene schierato dall’allenatore Glenn Hoddle, nel ruolo di libero, prima di iniziare a giocare stabilmente in mezzo al campo, chiudendo il campionato con 31 presenze e 3 reti.
Al termine della stagione, Gullit viene nominato nuovo allenatore-giocatore del Chelsea, iniziando quindi la sua carriera da allenatore. Da giocatore Gullit giocherà altre 23 partite con il Chelsea in due stagioni, prima di dire addio al calcio giocato. In panchina, conquista quelli che ad oggi restano gli unici successi della sua carriera da allenatore, con l’FA Cup nel 1997, la Coppa di Lega nel 1998, e nello stesso anno arriverà anche il successo in Europa con la conquista della Coppa delle Coppe. 

Ruud Gullit è stato uno dei più grandi calciatori della sua generazione, simbolo del calcio totale olandese, il “tulipano nero” è stato un giocatore straordinario, capace di ricoprire su un campo da calcio praticamente tutti i ruoli di movimento. Personaggio particolare anche fuori dal campo, con le sue trecce che hanno fatto storia, è stato sposato tre volte, padre di sei figli, ha suonato il basso in un complesso reggae (i Revelation Time), ed è noto il suo grande impegno contro il razzismo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2013)

Ti sei preso tempo ma


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Grande Penny


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Ma e' vero che era un donnaiolo? L'avevo letto da qualche parte


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2013)

Il tulipano nero 

Gran lavoro Penny


----------



## runner (22 Maggio 2013)

Gullit è forse il mio giocatore preferito di sempre.....

le sue vicende mi hanno divertito tantissimo, pure il passaggio alla Samp e gli ho sempre perdonato tutto

lo ritengo un vero fuoriclasse perchè tecnicamente era perfetto e a livello tattico sapeva leggere benissimo le partite!!


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

la gente si comprava le parrucche con la sua acconciatura e andava così allo stadio.
Bei tempi.
Giocatore sublime. Probabilmente il primo attaccante moderno della storia. Per me ha anticipato i tempi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2013)

Complimenti Penny.


----------



## vota DC (22 Maggio 2013)

Questo lo conoscevano pure i miei che non vedono mai il calcio per via del mocio vileda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2013)

un grandissimo, anche se gli ho sempre preferito Rijkaard


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

Gullit è il giocatore più completo della storia calcistica, a parte il portiere sapeva fare tutti i ruoli!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Maggio 2013)

Io ho un libro sul Milan autografato da Gullit e Baresi, nella stessa pagina!


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Mithos (10 Luglio 2013)

La prima volta che lo vidi giocare fu con l'Olanda e lui giocava libero. Gli ho visto fare tutti i ruoli del calcio tranne il portiere. Giocatore universale che univa a una potenza e velocità eccezionali anche una disciplina tattica importante e una gran tecnica. Comunque davvero strepitoso.


----------



## Gollume (10 Luglio 2013)

L' Ibra degli anni 80-90.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gullit è il giocatore più completo della storia calcistica, a parte il portiere sapeva fare tutti i ruoli!



Cruijff e Di Stefano dove li metti? per me sono ripsettivamente il 1 e il 2 giocatori più completi del calcio


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (11 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la gente si comprava le parrucche con la sua acconciatura e andava così allo stadio.
> Bei tempi.
> Giocatore sublime. Probabilmente il primo attaccante moderno della storia. Per me ha anticipato i tempi.



custodivo gelosamente da bambino il cappello di Gullit. mitico cappello con le trecce. mi maledico ancora per averlo perso


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Fategli una domanda su Inzaghi.


----------



## S.1899 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Gullit ha appena detto "_Forza #milan. Difficult times for my club but stays for ever in my heart. Come on #milan_"" su Twitter


----------



## mistergao (20 Gennaio 2016)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Gullit ha appena detto "_Forza #milan. Difficult times for my club but stays for ever in my heart. Come on #milan_"" su Twitter



Rimane un grandissimo, anche a distanza di anni. Reale trascinatore, prima ancora che campione, e soprattutto personaggio a 360°. Dio come mi manca...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo giocatore, purtroppo anche lui frenato da qualche infortunio di troppo e un po dal carattere ribelle,
per chi non l'avesse visto giocare dal vivo immaginatevi un Kaka più forte in tutto, soprattutto tecnica e potenza.


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2016)

Era dominante fisicamente, mamma mia quei tre olandesi che bei tempi, mi viene da piangere


----------



## zlatan (19 Aprile 2016)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma e' vero che era un donnaiolo? L'avevo letto da qualche parte



Tutto vero, era sposato, ma appena arrivato in Italia, ebbe una storia con una giornalista di repubblica, e chiassà quante altre in giro rimaste nascoste....


----------



## zlatan (19 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Grandissimo giocatore, purtroppo anche lui frenato da qualche infortunio di troppo e un po dal carattere ribelle,
> per chi non l'avesse visto giocare dal vivo immaginatevi un Kaka più forte in tutto, soprattutto tecnica e potenza.



Direi che concordo in pieno, era fenomenale...


----------



## zlatan (19 Aprile 2016)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> custodivo gelosamente da bambino il cappello di Gullit. mitico cappello con le trecce. mi maledico ancora per averlo perso



Io devo averlo ancora da qualche parte a casa dei miei....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Luglio 2016)

Il giocatore che più di tutti ho adorato con la maglia del Milan
Un giocatore eccezionale...una forza della natura
Ricordo di averlo visto per la prima volta a Como in Coppa Italia nell'estate del 1987...rimasi colpito da una sua giocata...era a centrocampo e si ''auto lanciò'' arrivando davanti alla porta dopo aver saltato tutta la difesa...sbagliò il tiro finale ma quello che fece in progressione fu impressionante...li capii di aver trovato il mio messia 
Memorabile il suo primo campionato...fu l'arma in più che ci permise di vincere lo scudetto numero undici...grande Tulipano Nero...
Era anche una persona molto estroversa con una capigliatura che non passave inosservata...mitico il cappellino rossonero con trecce incorporate...un obbligo possederlo all'epoca


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Novembre 2020)

La Pulce, CR7, GOATs? Ma di che stiamo parlando. Gullit era di un altro pianeta a confronto, nei suoi anni migliori. Il gol con il doppio colpo di testa a 5:44 è indimenticabile, prende la traversa e la risbatte in porta ma che è, predator? Pure punizioni a giro, punizioni da 30 metri...


----------



## Mika (13 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Pulce, CR7, GOATs? Ma di che stiamo parlando. Gullit era di un altro pianeta a confronto, nei suoi anni migliori. Il gol con il doppio colpo di testa a 5:44 è indimenticabile, prende la traversa e la risbatte in porta ma che è, predator? Pure punizioni a giro, punizioni da 30 metri...



AAaaaaaaaaaaah! Emozioni!


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Pulce, CR7, GOATs? Ma di che stiamo parlando. Gullit era di un altro pianeta a confronto, nei suoi anni migliori. Il gol con il doppio colpo di testa a 5:44 è indimenticabile, prende la traversa e la risbatte in porta ma che è, predator? Pure punizioni a giro, punizioni da 30 metri...


Che meraviglia,che meraviglia non ci sono parole.

Per eleganza era superiore Van Basten ma come potenza fisica era straripante.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Novembre 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Il giocatore che più di tutti ho adorato con la maglia del Milan
> Un giocatore eccezionale...una forza della natura
> Ricordo di averlo visto per la prima volta a Como in Coppa Italia nell'estate del 1987...rimasi colpito da una sua giocata...era a centrocampo e si ''auto lanciò'' arrivando davanti alla porta dopo aver saltato tutta la difesa...sbagliò il tiro finale ma quello che fece in progressione fu impressionante...li capii di aver trovato il mio messia
> Memorabile il suo primo campionato...fu l'arma in più che ci permise di vincere lo scudetto numero undici...grande Tulipano Nero...
> Era anche una persona molto estroversa con una capigliatura che non passave inosservata...mitico il cappellino rossonero con trecce incorporate...un obbligo possederlo all'epoca



Egregio amico ma tu che fine hai fatto???


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Novembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Pulce, CR7, GOATs? Ma di che stiamo parlando. Gullit era di un altro pianeta a confronto, nei suoi anni migliori. Il gol con il doppio colpo di testa a 5:44 è indimenticabile, prende la traversa e la risbatte in porta ma che è, predator? Pure punizioni a giro, punizioni da 30 metri...



Un vero extraterrestre. Oggi ho visto un video in cui si allena in palestra, è ancora un animale


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2020)

il mio primo idolo!


----------



## gabri65 (14 Novembre 2020)

Giocatore definitivo, irripetibile.

Pensare che ha anche giocato da libero in difesa, pazzesco.

Guarda invece chi la porta adesso la 10, mi viene la nausea.


----------

